

BREAD, not CRUD - johnm
http://paul-m-jones.com/?p=291

======
systems
Well I like CRUD because it reminds of the word Crude, something simple
primitive, something in its basice form, just like a primitive CRUD web
application, a very basic one!

------
swombat
Interesting.

Browse, Read, Edit, Add, Delete

It'd be nice if REST actually used those verbs rather than:

GET, PUT, POST, DELETE

~~~
thwarted
You can always define your own HTTP methods and use other verbs.

Apache Script directive:
<http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_actions.html#script>

Depending on browser and javascript framework support (guh, as always), you
can then use whatever method you want in Ajax calls (first argument to
XMLHttpRequest.open, or jquery's $.ajax.type).

------
stcredzero
a) it sounds better

b) Browsing is a very important web function

~~~
michael_dorfman
Regarding b): shouldn't we be concerned that the original 4 functions apply to
a single record at a time, when the new addition of "browse" seems to apply to
a collection of records?

~~~
bscofield
A collection of records can itself be a record. Browse is just Read for a set
of records.

Gah, I hate this suggestion.

~~~
stcredzero
Isn't what happens when we're dealing with collections relevant to the user in
the current session where a lot of the meat of an application is? Isn't that a
major place where the rubber meets the road?

REST is dandy. But I'd like to have an equally simple and elegant framework
for dealing with heterogeneous collections over high latency networks.

